# My Dog' showing goat how to get a gopher



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I love watching our dog, Shiloh with her favorite goat, Primrose. For some reason, this goat out of all 9 born this year really loves our dog and will follow her around when she is out in the pen. Shiloh is half German Short Hair and half Australian Shepherd and needs supervision when with the goats because she tries to make them play chase and they dont get that game at all... GSH Pointers love to be chased and Aussies love to herd. Our dog has been so confused at how to play with these goats so she just does her own thing and loves it when they watch her dig for gophers. They head butt to play and she barks which is very alarming to a goat. She is ever in control and if she ignores them, they will want to see what she is up to. Here are some pictures of Shiloh and 'her' goat. Primrose is now at 5 months and about 20 lbs heavier than Shiloh.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww!!!!! That is so Sweet!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Little Primrose in the photos above was about 2 1/2 months old then so you can imagine how big she is to our dog now at 5 months. She still wants to follow her around.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's so adorable...I love how the goat and dog both have those simlilar brown spots.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

SOOO Adorable!


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness that is just to cute!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awww they match!  How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable..........  :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is adorable! They look like litter mates. :wink:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

aww how precious


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! They almost look like lil twins! So adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I LOVE looking at these pics, makes me smile every time I do!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

They match! How darling!


----------



## Wolffy (Aug 7, 2011)

That's ADORABLE! I hope my dogs and goats get along like that. :lovey: 
Which one's which? LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That is so cute!! Love how they look alike!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable! Loving how they match!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, they do get a long and enjoy playing together too. When goats were first introduced to our dog on 'her' property it did take a considerable effort to keep her from chasing them. She is part Aussie and part Short hair. Goats don't like the 'chase' game. Everything changed when the goats started having babies. Our dog became a protector and fell in love with the goats. They all respect her and know that she is a protector of other dogs and creatures. It did however take a lot of effort and training in the beginning. One goat is terrified of her and Shiloh now will walk gently & slowly up to her as to not scare her now. She will wait for the goat to come to her now. It is so cute.


----------

